# وثائق: سوزان مبارك مسيحية



## ياسر رشدى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

كشفت وثيقة سرية نشرها موقع ويكيليكس أن سوزان ثابت إبراهيم، قرينة الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك، مسيحية الديانة، وأن ولائها للدين المسيحي.
وتقول الوثيقة التي نشرتها المصري اليوم – في عددها الصادر اليوم الأحد – إن مسيحيتها ظهرت في تدخلها بقوانين حماية المرأة وقوانين الزواج والأحوال الشخصية، وأوضحت الوثيقة أن قرينة مبارك كان لديها نفوذ كبير فى السياسة المصرية، وتدعم مجالات بعينها ولها دور بارز داخل المنظمات الحكومية وغير الحكومية التى تركز على قضايا التعليم .
وكشفت الوثيقة المكتوبة بتاريخ 26 مايو 2005 أن زوجة الرئيس الأمريكى السابق، لورا بوش، عقدت اجتماعا خاصاً مع سوزان مبارك يوم  23مايو 2005 بصحبة ليلى كمال الدين صلاح، زوجة وزير الخارجية الأسبق أحمد أبوالغيط فى قصر العروبة، واتفق الطرفان على عمل برنامج للطفل المصري برعاية أمريكية لزرع أفكار بتعاون مشترك مع منظمات أجنبية وهو برنامج "عالم سمسم" وتم إنشاؤه بتمويل من الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية  (USAID




​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*مسيحية من الأصل ولا متنصرة يعني ؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> إن مسيحيتها ظهرت في تدخلها بقوانين حماية المرأة وقوانين الزواج والأحوال الشخصية،



طب كويس والله اهى نظفت القوانين شوية شوية من العفن


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*ياجماعه الكلام ده كله هجس 
فيه حاجه إسمها الأحوال المدنيه المصريه  هى الدليل الوحيد على ديانة أى حد لا ويكيليكس ولاغيره .
قريبها الدكتور محمد رحومه المتنصر قريبا كان مسلما فكيف كانت مسيحية الأصل ؟!!!!!!!!!!
هل لو كانت مسيحية فرضا بعد كل ماقدمناه تتزوج من مسلم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل مسيحيه وتشترك مع العادلى فى تدبير حدادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندريه ؟
اى كلام فاضى معقول .*


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا
للخبر
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*مممم ويكيليكس هالفترة هيدي عم ينزل فضائح ووثائق كتيرة ... بس ما حدا عم يسأل حالو من وين كل هالوثائق و شو مدى صحتها...؟؟؟*

*برأيي الخبر تافه و مالو أساس من الصحة ... و أنا مع الأخ سمعان بكلامو*​


----------



## zezza (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*عالم سمسم !!!و زرع افكار !!!
لا لا لالا كدة الموضوع كبير اوى  

مش فاهمة وثيقة بالهيافة دى تهم موقع ويكيلكس فى ايه 
*


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ياجماعه الكلام ده كله هجس
> فيه حاجه إسمها الأحوال المدنيه المصريه  هى الدليل الوحيد على ديانة أى حد لا ويكيليكس ولاغيره .
> قريبها الدكتور محمد رحومه المتنصر قريبا كان مسلما فكيف كانت مسيحية الأصل ؟!!!!!!!!!!
> هل لو كانت مسيحية فرضا بعد كل ماقدمناه تتزوج من مسلم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



مين اللي قال ان محمد رحومة قريبها هو كان عميد كلية اصول الدين بالمنيا وانا اعرف اهله من الصعيد لأن قريبته صحبتي وهما اهدروا دمه وقالوا لو منزلش مصر احنا هنرحلوا هناك ونقتله


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> مين اللي قال ان محمد رحومة قريبها هو كان عميد كلية اصول الدين بالمنيا وانا اعرف اهله من الصعيد لأن قريبته صحبتي وهما اهدروا دمه وقالوا لو منزلش مصر احنا هنرحلوا هناك ونقتله


*واهدروا دمه ليه ؟ عشان اتنصر يعنى !!!!*
*شئ عجيب جدا ... هو حر*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> مين اللي قال ان محمد رحومة قريبها هو كان عميد كلية اصول الدين بالمنيا وانا اعرف اهله من الصعيد لأن قريبته صحبتي وهما اهدروا دمه وقالوا لو منزلش مصر احنا هنرحلوا هناك ونقتله


*وفرحانة كتير ؟؟*
*نور المسيح ينتصر .*


----------



## MAJI (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *واهدروا دمه ليه ؟ عشان اتنصر يعنى !!!!*
> 
> *شئ عجيب جدا ... هو حر*​


انا اشيد بهذا الرد 
واقترح عليك ان تترأس طائفة اسلامية جديدة تندد بحد الردة 
والرب معك


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> انا اشيد بهذا الرد
> واقترح عليك ان تترأس طائفة اسلامية جديدة تندد بحد الردة
> والرب معك


*مفيش لا حد ردة و لا جمعة حتى*
*كلها عادات و تقاليد سيئة *
*لا اكراه فى الدين .. !!*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *واهدروا دمه ليه ؟ عشان اتنصر يعنى !!!!*
> *شئ عجيب جدا ... هو حر*​



لاتجادل ولا تناقش يا اخ ياسر هذا راي الدين


----------



## apostle.paul (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*معتقدش 
انا اعرف ان امها اجنبية بس معتقدش انها مسيحية
على العموم احنا مالنا مسيحية ولا مسلمة لنفسها 
بس ويكليكس بتهجص ساعات 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اوغسطينوس قال:


> لاتجادل ولا تناقش يا اخ ياسر هذا راي الدين


*مين .. !! عادل امام  *​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*صلو على النبى كده
وخلونا فى مسار الخبر نفسه ومفيش داعى لاى مناقشات جانبيه
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> وتقول الوثيقة التي نشرتها المصري اليوم – في عددها الصادر اليوم الأحد – إن مسيحيتها ظهرت في تدخلها بقوانين حماية المرأة وقوانين الزواج والأحوال الشخصية، وأوضحت الوثيقة أن قرينة مبارك كان لديها نفوذ كبير فى السياسة المصرية، وتدعم مجالات بعينها ولها دور بارز داخل المنظمات الحكومية وغير الحكومية التى تركز على قضايا التعليم .


هى علشان بتهتم بالتعليم والطفل والاسرة
يمكن علشان كده افتكروها مسيحية
هههههه
-----------
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

عالم سمسم بتاع فلفل و نمنم ، دا أنا بحبه بجد ..

الله يخلي ماما سوزان ..


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مفيش لا حد ردة و لا جمعة حتى*
> *كلها عادات و تقاليد سيئة *
> *لا اكراه فى الدين .. !!*​



أزاي مفيش حد ردة ؟؟ 

==

بالنسبة لعبارة " *لا إكراه بالدين* " دي كان تمنها إننا أتورطنا بالجزية يعني تزييف ، لكن 

بالنسبة للي بيسيب دينه من الأخوة المسلمين بيتنسف هو و اللي يتشدد له ..

شخصياً أنا أثق تماماً إن حد الردة موجود لرؤي خاصة ..

سلام ..


----------



## Alexander.t (4 سبتمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صلو على النبى كده
> وخلونا فى مسار الخبر نفسه ومفيش داعى لاى مناقشات جانبيه
> *


:a82::a82:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههه .. مينا خلاص .. مش عارف يعمل ايه وشكله هايقفل*
*الموضوع على صوابعنا *
*اضافة بس للخبر .. ام سوزان انجليزيه مسيحيه*​


----------



## geegoo (4 سبتمبر 2011)

البلد دي مش لاحقة تشم نفسها حتي ...
كل اللي مالوش شغلانة و اللي له .. بيتكلم و يخبط ...
ربنا يرحمنا بقي و يرحم البلد دي ...


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> مين اللي قال ان محمد رحومة قريبها هو كان عميد كلية اصول الدين بالمنيا وانا اعرف اهله من الصعيد لأن قريبته صحبتي وهما اهدروا دمه وقالوا لو منزلش مصر احنا هنرحلوا هناك ونقتله


*ونعم الاخلاق الاسلاميه الدموية
ارهابيين ويتباهوا بأرهابهم
*​


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*بالعقل 
هل ضابط مسلم بالقوات الجويه يسمح له بالزواج من مسيحية ؟
هل مدير لكليه جويه يسمح له بالزواج من مسيحية ؟
هل قائد للقوات الجويه يسمح له بالزواج من مسيحية ؟
فما بالكم بنائب الرئيس
والادهى 
الرئيس نفسه
هل منير صالح مصطفى ثابت مسيحى ايضا ؟
هل ................. ؟
والمفاجأه ان اسمها سوزان صالح مصطفى ثابت 
وليس سوزان ثابت ابراهيم
كفاكم هراء وتصديق كل ما يقال بدون اثباتات موثقة 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *بالعقل
> هل ضابط مسلم بالقوات الجويه يسمح له بالزواج من مسيحية ؟
> هل مدير لكليه جويه يسمح له بالزواج من مسيحية ؟
> هل قائد للقوات الجويه يسمح له بالزواج من مسيحية ؟
> ...



*رااااااااااااائع بيتر*​


----------



## noraa (4 سبتمبر 2011)

عالم سمسم  بتاع خوخة ونمنم  بتحط فى عقول عيلنا الاسلام والمسيحية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا سلام علي اساس ايه مسيحيه مثلا*

*علي اساس ابنها جمال الي تصرفاته ما ترضيش لا مسلم و لامسيحي ولا ملحد حتي؟؟؟*

*علي اساس السرقات و حكم البلد من تحت الترابيزه الي عملته*

*علي اساس علمها المسبق بموضوع حبيب العادلي و تفجير كنيسه القديسين*

*لالالالالالا افهم علي اساس ماذا يقولون هذا الكلام اين دليلهم من الاوراق الرسميه ؟؟؟*

*امها ليلي ماي مسيحيه انجليزيه من ويلز و لكن هي مسلمه تبعا لابوها و لاوراقها ! دي معروفه يعني .*

*بالنسبه لرد الاخ ياسر رد معقول جدا بجد عن حد الرده و لكنه يفتقر للدليل فالقرأن لم يذكر حدا للرده بينما شرعته الاحاديث النبويه فنقع هنا في التناقض و نسيت ان اذكر ان بعض نصوص سوره التوبه ايضا يمكن ان تحمل بمحمل حد الرده*

*لكي نكون في الموضوع اقترح عليك اخ ياسر فتح موضوع مستقل في المنتدي الاسلامي فيه وجهه نظرك*

*سلام لكم*​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2011)

احي وثائق  ويكيليكس اللي بقيت بتفكرني بقصص الكوميكس 

وانا فعلا كنت بقلق من عالم سمسم خصوصا فلفل كنت حاسس انه جاسوس امريكاني خطير 

زي ما الصين في فترة من الفترات ما اعتبرت ميكي عدو لها ههههههه


----------



## red333 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع معروف من زمان وخاصة للمقربين منهم
امها  ممرضة انجليزية  ووالدها  صالح  ثابت غبريال   مسيحى وقد تم محو اسم غبريال  من الاوراق الرسمية
المصريون  شعب عاطفى  فقد احب جيهان السادات رغم اصولها الانجليزية
ولكن هذه المراءة  للاسف لم تترك الا ذكريات سيئة  من افساد و  بيع البلد  للصهاينة والتخابر لهم 
وسوف تشهد الايام القادمة  فضائح كبيرة لهذه المراءة وخصوصا علاقاتها  مع بعض الشخصيات


----------



## rana1981 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

حتى لو كانت مسيحية شو يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> هذا الموضوع معروف من زمان وخاصة للمقربين منهم
> امها ممرضة انجليزية ووالدها صالح ثابت غبريال مسيحى وقد تم محو اسم غبريال من الاوراق الرسمية
> المصريون شعب عاطفى فقد احب جيهان السادات رغم اصولها الانجليزية
> ولكن هذه المراءة للاسف لم تترك الا ذكريات سيئة من افساد و بيع البلد للصهاينة والتخابر لهم
> وسوف تشهد الايام القادمة فضائح كبيرة لهذه المراءة وخصوصا علاقاتها مع بعض الشخصيات


 
*حتي لو كانت مسيحيه فعلا فهي ليست من اولاد الله فتصرفات اولاد الله في النور تتم لا في الظلام.*

*و عموما الاوراق الرسميه هي ما يثبت لنا اي شئ و استحاله رئيس جمهوريه مسلم في بلد اغلبيته مسلم تكون مسيحيه سرا ولا يعلن !*

*المسيحي مش هوا المسيحي بالورق و الكنيسه و التنظيمات بس*

*لا بالعلاقه الشخصيه المباشره مع الرب يسوع المسيح و اطاعه اوامره*

*و سوزان ثابت تفتقر لكل هذا *

*المسيحي مش وراثه دي طريق روحي قبل كل شئ*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## السـامرية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

_*وحتى لو الكلام دة مظبوط
واحنا مالنا؟
بتهيألى فية مواضيع اهم من كدة المفروض نركز عليها 
واضح فعلا ان ويكليكس بدأت تشيع اليومين دول هههههههههههههه
*_​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*حتى لو كانت مسيحيه بزواجها من مسلم فهى قطعت نفسها من المسيحية وصارت بالنسبة للمسيحيين كيهوذا الخائن.*


----------

